# Independent tree climber/contractor (Philadelphia, PA Suburbs, Main Line)



## treeslayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark, we need to talk........PM sent


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 16, 2012)

could have sent you a job this morning, I get a lot of calls. you seriously looking for work? answer the pm.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> could have sent you a job this morning, I get a lot of calls. you seriously looking for work? answer the pm.



Email him like he asked and see what happens.


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 17, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Email him like he asked and see what happens.



he posted here, he can answer here. I don't really give a rats ass anyway, I got work. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

